# General > AquaTalk >  Post updates for LFS Map here

## vinz

Please post any updates for our LFS Map in this thread. Thank you.

----------


## limz_777

lam hong aquarium in ang mo kio close down long ago .

----------


## Bern C

After reading this post, I plan to go some of the LFS on my evening cycling. Haiz.. to my disappointment, PetShopBoys.Aqua @ blk 3 St George & Fun Fish Aq @ 450 Ang Mo Kio Avenue 10 has closed down. There are quite a number of LFS @ Serangoon North pet street, blk 151 & 154. Pet Mart, Fwu Hae pet shop, Rainbow and a few more. Haiz reach there @ 8pm+ and LFS either closed or closing so didn't go in take a look.

Also TPY still has 3 LFS:
A G Pets Toa Payoh(https://plus.google.com/106318579979877102401/about) Got sell frozen fish food.
Abadi 66 Aquarium(https://plus.google.com/100706861230...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Got sell bags of RCS, CRS, endlers (depends if got stock or not as sometimes I only see bags of RCS only)
Blk 127 TPY Lr 1 Market LFS.

@[email protected] many many LFS has being closing down for the past 10 years.

----------


## Bern C

Pasir ris
Hiap Khoon Aquarium Trading(https://plus.google.com/112398607751...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Oldie LFS manned by 3 uncles in their 60s. Sell 30c 80c $1 $2 $4 guppies and endlers. AFR pairs. Many fish other tropica fish, some 2nd hand equipments etc.  :Razz:  Also $1 can drinks to quench your thirst.
OTF Aquarium Farm

XD Pasir Ris got many LFS inside aquarium farms. Can't rmb all liao. Got some specialize in gold fish, betta, marine, feeder fish...

----------


## tetrakid

> After reading this post, I plan to go some of the LFS on my evening cycling. Haiz.. to my disappointment, PetShopBoys.Aqua @ blk 3 St George & Fun Fish Aq @ 450 Ang Mo Kio Avenue 10 has closed down. There are quite a number of LFS @ Serangoon North pet street, blk 151 & 154. Pet Mart,  Fwu Hae pet shop, Rainbow and a few more. Haiz reach there @ 8pm+ and LFS either closed or closing so didn't go in take a look.
> 
> Also TPY still has 3 LFS:
> A G Pets Toa Payoh(https://plus.google.com/106318579979877102401/about) Got sell frozen fish food.
> Abadi 66 Aquarium(https://plus.google.com/100706861230...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Got sell bags of RCS, CRS, endlers (depends if got stock or not as sometimes I only see bags of RCS only)
> Blk 127 TPY Lr 1 Market LFS.
> 
> @[email protected] many many LFS has being closing down for the past 10 years.


Ya, LFS can't make much unless teamed with a dog grooming service (Dog Beauty Salon), etc.
Either that or if one caters to premium classy clients, like Green Ch. 

It's quite hard to survive for ordinary small LFS, as I have seen so many set up and then close down over the years.
Every time a LFS closes, I feel very sad, as I come alive whenever I see a LFS.  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

> Pasir ris
> Hiap Khoon Aquarium Trading(https://plus.google.com/112398607751...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Oldie LFS manned by 3 uncles in their 60s. Sell 30c 80c $1 $2 $4 guppies and endlers. AFR pairs. Many fish other tropica fish, some 2nd hand equipments etc.  Also $1 can drinks to quench your thirst.
> OTF Aquarium Farm
> 
> XD Pasir Ris got many LFS inside aquarium farms. Can't rmb all liao. Got some specialize in gold fish, betta, marine, feeder fish...


Which LFS specialises in a lot of goldfish? I seldom go around so is quite ignorant in this respect. I am fixed into goldfish for life.  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

I managed to dig out an AVA list of "Graded" petshops including LFS, uodated in Feb thus year. I'll incorporate that list.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## vinz

Thanks for the update guys.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## Bern C

> Ya, LFS can't make much unless teamed with a dog grooming service (Dog Beauty Salon), etc.
> Either that or if one caters to premium classy clients, like Green Ch. 
> 
> It's quite hard to survive for ordinary small LFS, as I have seen so many set up and then close down over the years.
> Every time a LFS closes, I feel very sad, as I come alive whenever I see a LFS.


Yeah... agree. Last time need to buy aquarium stuffs hor just go around neighborhood can liao. There were like 2-4 LFS around each neighborhood but now =____= 
I think part of the reason why more and more LFS close down is due to limited stocks in neighborhood LFS and people don't mind traveling to farms for one stop shopping. I also prefer to travel slightly further to seaview to shop equipments and live stocks, y618 & otf for live stocks and boon. XD If there are more LFS with large variety of live stocks and equipments then I won't be traveling further.  :Laughing: I am kinda cheap, don't like to go premium classy LFS. XD I prefer those farms or oldie aquarium as value is my top priority.

Yeah... really kinda sad... When I was a kid, one of my favorite playground is market LFS. I think sooner or later, market LFS will go extinct.




> Which LFS specialises in a lot of goldfish? I seldom go around so is quite ignorant in this respect. I am fixed into goldfish for life.


XD I only have vague memory as I went to explore the whole pasir ris farmway a month+ ago. It's along farmway3. I think is Aquarium Iwarna farm. On the right side near the main entrance. There is a sign goldfish and there's a big bird cage. I saw lots of big gold fish, some above $100. Then mainland tropica fish farm @ farmway 1 also mainly goldfish but I dunno what kind of goldfish as I don't have knowledge in goldfish.





> I managed to dig out an AVA list of "Graded" petshops including LFS, uodated in Feb thus year. I'll incorporate that list.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


http://business.asiaone.com/news/aqu...ss-floundering

I saw this news recently then when I read this I was like haiz...

"There were about 300 licensed aquarium shops in 2002, at the height of the craze over Luohan or Flower Horn Fish, said to bring good luck to its owners.

But the latest figures from the Agri-Food and Veterinary Authority of Singapore show there were just 120 licensed aquarium shops at the start of the year, down from 140 in 2012."

----------


## vinz

Updated from posts above and also from AVA's list of Graded Petshops. Need checking as I think the AVA list may up be up to date. Found some still listed but long gone.

----------


## BFG

Its before Iwarna, the goldfish shop is after you turn right from the main road, the 2nd entrance on your right. Located beside 2 marine lfs.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

This is a good initiative!

I do notice the trend nowadays is steering towards less "neighborhood" small LFS (those that sell common fishes and cheap equipment) and more "higher end" larger LFS (ie. those that specialize in aquascaping, plants, unique fishes/shrimps etc). The cost of doing business locally keep increasing, so it looks like more and more shops need to deal in higher margin livestock and equipment to sustain their operations.

Personally, i don't really fancy visiting many small LFS that don't stock all the livestock and equipment i want, then end up having to travel around the island trying to shop for stuff... i'd rather there are a few good and large LFS that stock everything i need, so i can just visit one place and buy everything, save time and travel cost.  :Very Happy:

----------


## limz_777

> After reading this post, I plan to go some of the LFS on my evening cycling. Haiz.. to my disappointment, PetShopBoys.Aqua @ blk 3 St George & Fun Fish Aq @ 450 Ang Mo Kio Avenue 10 has closed down. There are quite a number of LFS @ Serangoon North pet street, blk 151 & 154. Pet Mart,  Fwu Hae pet shop, Rainbow and a few more. Haiz reach there @ 8pm+ and LFS either closed or closing so didn't go in take a look.
> 
> Also TPY still has 3 LFS:
> A G Pets Toa Payoh(https://plus.google.com/106318579979877102401/about) Got sell frozen fish food.
> Abadi 66 Aquarium(https://plus.google.com/100706861230...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Got sell bags of RCS, CRS, endlers (depends if got stock or not as sometimes I only see bags of RCS only)
> Blk 127 TPY Lr 1 Market LFS.
> 
> @[email protected] many many LFS has being closing down for the past 10 years.


a g pets is quite a old shop , good to hear its still in operation

----------


## Bern C

> Its before Iwarna, the goldfish shop is after you turn right from the main road, the 2nd entrance on your right. Located beside 2 marine lfs.


Oh... I think I start to recall.... There are marine LFS and the place kinda messy than Iwarna. Inner, there's a gate to a pond. But I thought the goldfish shop is go in the farm main entrance then turn right?? For Iwarna, it's rows or LFS, with marine LFS, feeder fish LFS, tropical fish LFS with shrimps. @[email protected] That day I in out all the farms till I dunno which farm is which farm.




> a g pets is quite a old shop , good to hear its still in operation


Yeah.. it's still there.. XD It is as old or older than NA. I recall there used to be 1 more LFS beside a g pets right? Btw Do you know the LFS along jalan besar road, opp Sim Lim tower?? It's no longer there right??

----------


## tetrakid

> This is a good initiative!
> 
> I do notice the trend nowadays is steering towards less "neighborhood" small LFS (those that sell common fishes and cheap equipment) and more "higher end" larger LFS (ie. those that specialize in aquascaping, plants, unique fishes/shrimps etc). The cost of doing business locally keep increasing, so it looks like more and more shops need to deal in higher margin livestock and equipment to sustain their operations.
> 
> Personally, i don't really fancy visiting many small LFS that don't stock all the livestock and equipment i want, then end up having to travel around the island trying to shop for stuff... i'd rather there are a few good and large LFS that stock everything i need, so i can just visit one place and buy everything, save time and travel cost.


Shifu UA is right.
Perhaps in future, it may be good to have an "Aquatic Mall" somewhere centrally located. 
It could be an aquatic version of Funan Centre or Sim Lim Square where many companies of the same trade come under one roof.

----------


## limz_777

yes there is one beside AG but close down earlier , not sure which one but there used to have a old shop opposite the market i think ,currently that stretch of shop house on the main road fish shop come and goes

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh...
> Btw Do you know the LFS along jalan besar road, opp Sim Lim tower?? It's no longer there right??


Do you mean the small LFS in one of the side roads there but not on the main road, like Upper Weld Road or something lie that?'
Haven't been there for quite a long time. Usually, whenever I go to Sim Lim Tower I will go to that LFS.

----------


## Bern C

> yes there is one beside AG but close down earlier , not sure which one but there used to have a old shop opposite the market i think ,currently that stretch of shop house on the main road fish shop come and goes


The one on the main road one I never go before.. I think I have some vague memory that I used to see LFS there when I was at Mcd. The oldie LFS right beside NA also long gone and become motorcycle shop liao. @[email protected] So much changes for the past 10years. 




> Do you mean the small LFS in one of the side roads there but not on the main road, like Upper Weld Road or something lie that?'
> Haven't been there for quite a long time. Usually, whenever I go to Sim Lim Tower I will go to that LFS.


Yeah... should be that one. If I am not wrong it's not very inside of the side road. You can see it from the main road. <<= XD It's base on my memory which I saw that LFS number of years back. I never went there before but decided to go there take a look few months back as I buying some hardware around that area. But I can't find any LFS. =(

----------


## tetrakid

> The one on the main road one I never go before.. I think I have some vague memory that I used to see LFS there when I was at Mcd. The oldie LFS right beside NA also long gone and become motorcycle shop liao. @[email protected] So much changes for the past 10years. 
> 
> Yeah... should be that one. If I am not wrong it's not very inside of the side road. You can see it from the main road. <<= XD It's base on my memory which I saw that LFS number of years back. I never went there before but decided to go there take a look few months back as I buying some hardware around that area. But I can't find any LFS. =(


Ya, there is only one LFS near the road junction there, near opposite Sim Lim Tower.

Last time also got one LFS nearer to Mustafa side next to Berseh food centre, which is inside an airconned building.
But I think no more already as I can't find it again.

Small LFS business is not good, that's why for many, it's bo hua to continue.

----------


## Bern C

> Ya, there is only one LFS near the road junction there, near opposite Sim Lim Tower.
> 
> Last time also got one LFS nearer to Mustafa side next to Berseh food centre, which is inside an airconned building.
> But I think no more already as I can't find it again.
> 
> Small LFS business is not good, that's why for many, it's bo hua to continue.


Oh... is it the one at Jln Besar plaza and facing kitchener road?? I no longer see it couple of years back.

Yeah.. LFS keep closing down.. Lesser people are into fish keeping now.

----------


## vinz

> This is a good initiative!
> 
> I do notice the trend nowadays is steering towards less "neighborhood" small LFS (those that sell common fishes and cheap equipment) and more "higher end" larger LFS (ie. those that specialize in aquascaping, plants, unique fishes/shrimps etc). The cost of doing business locally keep increasing, so it looks like more and more shops need to deal in higher margin livestock and equipment to sustain their operations.
> 
> Personally, i don't really fancy visiting many small LFS that don't stock all the livestock and equipment i want, then end up having to travel around the island trying to shop for stuff... i'd rather there are a few good and large LFS that stock everything i need, so i can just visit one place and buy everything, save time and travel cost.


Same observation. Now the knowledgeable middle to high-end shops that are well stocked in both livestock, plants, equipment and consumables are the trend. I think its because the majority of hobbyists are modern aquarists who are more sophisticated, knowledgeable and are more willing to spend on quality products. We still look for value-for-money, but the value we ask for now is higher. We also buy more products as oppose to the old days where fish food, anti-chlorine and medication are the only recurring buys. We delve in far more complex and sophisticated niches of the hobby like planted, cichlids and shrimps. Even the arowana hobby now has submersible tanning lights, (supposedly) "made for arowana" medications, treatments, vitamins, minerals, etc.

We have busier lives now, especially those with kids... tuition, enrichment, weekly outings, shopping, overseas holidays, over-time... one-stop-shops or clusters are the best option.

Mom & pop shops operators are mostly old, retiring soon and overwhelmed. Their knowledge of the hobby has not widen and I think they may not have the necessary education and inclination to pursue the "complex science" of the comparatively new niches. Their "old wisdoms" are now considered "old wives tales", outdated or considered unproven by the newly educated hobbyists. The tiny marketplace shops have no space for all the new fangled treatments, fertilisers, equipment from nano to sumo, 100 varieties of gravel and soil, beautiful wood and rocks. The investment far exceeds their total rent in a year!

Seems to me there is a decline in the number of arowana specialists shops too.

That said, I still subscribe to some of the "old wisdoms" that I picked up from my dad. Such as tank cycling without bacteria-in-a-bottle, but backed up with science and understanding.




> Shifu UA is right.
> Perhaps in future, it may be good to have an "Aquatic Mall" somewhere centrally located. 
> It could be an aquatic version of Funan Centre or Sim Lim Square where many companies of the same trade come under one roof.


It's called Serangoon North. LOL! Well, though it still has a number of LFS and other pet shops in close proximity, it definitely has seen better days. Although it is geographically quite central, no MRT station is near enough.

C328 is starting to become a mini-cluster and MRT is just 5 minutes away.


Malls sound expensive. I just want 1 to maybe 4 clusters of shophouses in different parts of the island walking minutes from MRT (but not so near to overly raise rent) and ample parking.

----------


## vinz

> Oh... is it the one at Jln Besar plaza and facing kitchener road?? I no longer see it couple of years back.
> 
> Yeah.. LFS keep closing down.. Lesser people are into fish keeping now.


I'm not quite sure the hobby is dying. More of a consolidation of LFSes from many well distributed small basic shops to consolidated one-stop shops or clusters.

Traffic in forums are declining, with many people migrating to the comparatively more interactive and instantaneous, but myopic and short-term memory of FB Pages and Groups. Same old questions are asked there and answers repeated, but in lower quality. Searching in FB is still a joke, so knowledge is lost.

Perhaps it is not a bad thing. The impatient, no-brain, ask-holes noobs and the glory seeking know-it-alls all go there and leave the quality interactions on the forums. My brain is mulling on how to leverage on FB for forums. In the forum industry, I have not seen anyone come up with a good way to leverage FB for forum traffic, other then actively sharing posts to FB and FB-login.

Also on forums, there is still a certain degree of anonymity that many people prefer. On FB, anonymity is non-existent if you are active.

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh... is it the one at Jln Besar plaza and facing kitchener road?? I no longer see it couple of years back.
> 
> Yeah.. LFS keep closing down.. Lesser people are into fish keeping now.


Unless someone can create another fad such as the "Luohan Boom" where everyone wants to receive wealth luck and HUAT.

Nowadays got shrimp craze, but it's not as widespread as the Luohan craze because shrimps is not about HUAT. 
When it come to HUAT, everyone wants to grab a share too.

----------


## tetrakid

> ...........
> 
> It's called Serangoon North. LOL! Well, though it still has a number of LFS and other pet shops in close proximity, it definitely has seen better days. Although it is geographically quite central, no MRT station is near enough.


Ye, Petwalk at Serangoon North is one of my favourite places. Got Vet too. 
Also go many Ahpeks gather there regularly with their birds too. It's quite a fun place.

----------


## vinz

> Unless someone can create another fad such as the "Luohan Boom" where everyone wants to receive wealth luck and HUAT.
> 
> Nowadays got shrimp craze, but it's not as widespread as the Luohan craze because shrimps is not about HUAT. 
> When it come to HUAT, everyone wants to grab a share too.


I for one will not like another LH boom. When that happened, lots of items were out of stock and lots of inferior quality stuff came into market. Lots ah beng fly-by-night ignorant shops opened up. There were a few fires in homes caused by inferior filters overheating when their short attention span owners neglected to top up water. Hair salons and the like were giving away LH babies for free. LH were dumped into our water ways and water bodies, where they thrived and decimating other fish species. Bad fish-keeping habits abounded for a while because the LH is so tough you could house it in a too-small tank with poor filtration and it would still survive. If you pour out 90% of the water and top up with tap water, it won't be affected. People would bring those habits to their next fish if they didn't eventually lose interest in fish keeping.

Good LFSes took a hit too, after the initial boom. They were undercut by all the new no-foresight-LFS competing for branded stock and importing cheapo equipment. The legit LFSes weren't happy about it. When the LH boom died, some legit shops died too because they couldn't compete in the quickly dwindling market because some of the LH shops were still undercutting them. Thankfully, the cheapo brand and unsustainable LH shops eventually exited the market and most things were back to normal.

I remember not being able to get Hikari Frozen Blood Worms and had to try some the China brand which were discoloured, smelly and full of dirt and sand. Threw out the whole lot.

Sure, got LFS boom, but not interesting shops. And eventually those LFSes collapse and die. The huat hobbyists mostly left the hobby too. Not sustainable, no point.

----------


## vinz

There were many "fads" that eventually matured to a smaller but fairly sustainable following:

ArowanaGuppiesGold fishKoiDiscusPlantedApistosMonster CichlidsMalawi and Tanganyika CichlidsKillifishPlecoWild BettasFancy BettasShrimp

----------


## Bern C

> I'm not quite sure the hobby is dying. More of a consolidation of LFSes from many well distributed small basic shops to consolidated one-stop shops or clusters.
> 
> Traffic in forums are declining, with many people migrating to the comparatively more interactive and instantaneous, but myopic and short-term memory of FB Pages and Groups. Same old questions are asked there and answers repeated, but in lower quality. Searching in FB is still a joke, so knowledge is lost.
> 
> Perhaps it is not a bad thing. The impatient, no-brain, ask-holes noobs and the glory seeking know-it-alls all go there and leave the quality interactions on the forums. My brain is mulling on how to leverage on FB for forums. In the forum industry, I have not seen anyone come up with a good way to leverage FB for forum traffic, other then actively sharing posts to FB and FB-login.
> 
> Also on forums, there is still a certain degree of anonymity that many people prefer. On FB, anonymity is non-existent if you are active.


Yeah... Totally agree with you & UA

I doubt this hobby will die but more of transition with time. Last time more of amateur fish keeping and can be as simple. I believe also more younger fish keepers. But now, people are more toward professional, plants keeping, exotic fish keeping, sophisticated equipments etc.  :Sad:  Eventually the traditional LFS will be obsoleted if they can't keep up with the trend.
Be it amateur or professional, I think the fun part is the process. Observing and learning new stuff about the fish, water and plant. Also lots of trails and errors experiment. :Jump for joy: 

Yeah.. For me FB is only for news, update and general discussion. @[email protected] There's no classification of posts in FB so I ended up gotta scrolls and scrolls and scrolls. There are many local aquarium groups that I dunno which to join. I still prefer forum over FB as it' neat and easier to look for topics I wanna read.
 :Shocked:  AQ has a fb page?? XD I didn't know that... as I came across AQ through googling. I chose AQ over others local forums as it's a one stop forum, very active and rich with knowledge and experience shared by pioneers, veteran and adventurers. XD Also because it has a beginner corner for newbie like me.




> Unless someone can create another fad such as the "Luohan Boom" where everyone wants to receive wealth luck and HUAT.
> 
> Nowadays got shrimp craze, but it's not as widespread as the Luohan craze because shrimps is not about HUAT. 
> When it come to HUAT, everyone wants to grab a share too.


XD I Luohan is a up, down and almost vanished. =X Maybe it will HUAT ARH... when someone managed to breed a specie of shrimp that has numbers.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Unless someone can create another fad such as the "Luohan Boom" where everyone wants to receive wealth luck and HUAT.
> 
> Nowadays got shrimp craze, but it's not as widespread as the Luohan craze because shrimps is not about HUAT. 
> When it come to HUAT, everyone wants to grab a share too.


Yeah, maybe some innovative shrimp breeders can create a new line of shrimps that a bred with the shape of prosperity symbol on their shells, or maybe a series of dots and patterns which people can count to get 4D numbers (or whatever that they can say is "lucky" or "prosperous", its all about smart marketing), then start promoting the heck out of it. Might catch on and become the new fad in time for CNY 2016.  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

> Unless someone can create another fad such as the "Luohan Boom" where everyone wants to receive wealth luck and HUAT.
> 
> Nowadays got shrimp craze, but it's not as widespread as the Luohan craze because shrimps is not about HUAT. 
> When it come to HUAT, everyone wants to grab a share too.



if i remember correctly this fad was due to where the owner is able to see 4d number on the fish , and they started selling toto number floating balls or something , craze gone all end up in our local reservoir

----------


## tetrakid

> if i remember correctly this fad was due to where the owner is able to see 4d number on the fish , and they started selling toto number floating balls or something , craze gone all end up in our local reservoir


This one also went into the Kallang River.  :Smile: 
luohan.jpg
I like Luohan with no forehead bulge.

----------


## BFG

> There were many "fads" that eventually matured to a smaller but fairly sustainable following:
> 
> ArowanaGuppiesGold fishKoiDiscusPlantedApistosMonster CichlidsMalawi and Tanganyika CichlidsKillifishPlecoWild BettasFancy BettasShrimp


Vinz, you left out the dark side of the aquatic hobby, the marine side. This side of the hobby was hit too when the animation, Finding Nemo was created. Kids around the world wanted to own Nemo and Dory. Till now, I get irritated when someone pointed to a clownfish and called it Nemo. And I've heard part 2 is in the works! Another round of senseless death to this fish! Whoopie!

----------


## tetrakid

> Vinz, you left out the dark side of the aquatic hobby, the marine side. This side of the hobby was hit too when the animation, Finding Nemo was created. Kids around the world wanted to own Nemo and Dory. Till now, I get irritated when someone pointed to a clownfish and called it Nemo. And I've heard part 2 is in the works! Another round of senseless death to this fish! Whoopie!


Not as irritated as me with those so-called Sea Monkeys. 

How brine shrimp can be treated as though they are monkeys shows how gullible and impressionable human beings (those happy Sea-Monkey owners) can be.  :Smile:

----------


## cumzilla

:Well done:  for this thread and TS. Think this is the most updated thread in terms of getting info. on the whereabouts of LFSs in sg. Google many times for LFS locations, mostly are outdated threads from other forums with the last update 4-5 years ago. Hope bros and sis here will keep this thread going for the benefits of all when they need info. on a particular location of LFS they want to go to.

----------


## cumzilla

I will contribute an update also. Think Hougang Aquarium and Pets Centre already closed down. Went last week and walked up and down the row of shops couple of times but couldnt locate it. Remember only went there once before, think it was late last year, talked to the owner abit. Told me barely surviving, had been thinking to close down for good but those who frequent his shop had urged him to carry on. Also shared to me that in those 'peak years', hougang alone had 20 over LFSs, now only left his, NKS and 2 more at hougang ave 8. So now hougang only left 3 LFSs.

----------


## vinz

Cumzilla, did you hunt for it purely by memory of previous visit or based on the address in the map? Thanks.

----------


## cumzilla

> Cumzilla, did you hunt for it purely by memory of previous visit or based on the address in the map? Thanks.


har? didnt i mention that i went last week, mayb i will visit again this weekend to confirm if i happen to pass by, cos i did not have the exact unit no. when i was there. Or better if someone staying nearby can confirm whether it still in existence

----------


## tetrakid

> har? didnt i mention that i went last week, mayb i will visit again this weekend to confirm if i happen to pass by, cos i did not have the exact unit no. when i was there. Or better if someone staying nearby can confirm whether it still in existence


Often LFS open quite late in the day, some around noon time or later. I have experiencedit a few times when I went too early, 

I think the reason is that usually there's little or no business in the mornings. Also, small LFSs are not very profitable to run.

----------


## cumzilla

confirmed closed down already.

----------


## vinz

> har? didnt i mention that i went last week, mayb i will visit again this weekend to confirm if i happen to pass by, cos i did not have the exact unit no. when i was there. Or better if someone staying nearby can confirm whether it still in existence


Was wondering whether you were trying to find it last week purely by memory from previous visit or you went down with the address in our LFS map.



> confirmed closed down already.


Ok. Thanks for verifying.

----------


## cumzilla

> Was wondering whether you were trying to find it last week purely by memory from previous visit or you went down with the address in our LFS map.
> 
> Ok. Thanks for verifying.


no problem, tomolo mayb will go scout the areas where the LFSs are relatively near each other.

----------


## cumzilla

btw, what does the different colours maker on the map means?

----------


## tetrakid

> This is a good initiative!
> I do notice the trend nowadays is steering towards less "neighborhood" small LFS (those that sell common fishes and cheap equipment) and more "higher end" larger LFS (ie. those that specialize in aquascaping, plants, unique fishes/shrimps etc). The cost of doing business locally keep increasing, so it looks like more and more shops need to deal in higher margin livestock and equipment to sustain their operations.
> 
> Personally, i don't really fancy visiting many small LFS that don't stock all the livestock and equipment i want, then end up having to travel around the island trying to shop for stuff... i'd rather there are a few good and large LFS that stock everything i need, so i can just visit one place and buy everything, save time and travel cost.


Like they say, "Big fish eat small fish"... It's the law of the oceon.  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> btw, what does the different colours maker on the map means?


Used to be by zone (East, West, North, etc) but I have not followed that in the current update.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## cumzilla

ok, just now went for a walk the ground at AMK and bishan-toa payoh GRCs  :Smile: , all the LFSes on google map still in existence except for those i did not visit, namely JZX (dun have the species i want), AMB aquaPet Hub (suspect is petshop) and N30 (tank maker). Aquapet at Thomson Plaza is not a LFS, just selling pet stuffs. 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh is a LFS inside hawker centre. (see attached pic for name and unit no.)

2.jpg

----------


## tetrakid

> ok, just now went for a walk the ground at AMK and bishan-toa payoh GRCs , all the LFSes on google map still in existence except for those i did not visit, namely JZX (dun have the species i want), AMB aquaPet Hub (suspect is petshop) and N30 (tank maker). Aquapet at Thomson Plaza is not a LFS, just selling pet stuffs. 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh is a LFS inside hawker centre. (see attached pic for name and unit no.)


I would be happy to know all the LFSs in Bishan, Balestier and Thomson area. 
So far I know only one in Bishan (Blk 284 #01-54), and NA in Thomson. It's a pity Green Sea in Balestier was closed some time ago.

----------


## Bern C

> I would be happy to know all the LFSs in Bishan, Balestier and Thomson area. 
> So far I know only one in Bishan (Blk 284 #01-54), and NA in Thomson. It's a pity Green Sea in Balestier was closed some time ago.


XD I think I know about Green Sea. It's big and very oldie LFS opp. Balestier Plaza right? Closed down like around 10-15years ago? Even the famous birds shop closed down too.

Yeah.. So far blk 284 is the only LFS I visited in bishan. XD Keen to know others LFS in Bishan too.


BTW, there's 1 more LFS @ Blk 328 Clement which not updated on the map. XD Sorry, I didn't look at the signboard. Total 4 LFS there. Aro Ave & polyard side by side. Then C328 @ further end and the LFS I talking about is at the other end before polyart and Aro Ave. Rare to see so 4 LFS @ one blk now.

----------


## tetrakid

> ....
> 
> BTW, there's 1 more LFS @ Blk 328 Clement which not updated on the map. XD Sorry, I didn't look at the signboard. Total 4 LFS there. Aro Ave & polyard side by side. Then C328 @ further end and the LFS I talking about i @ the other end before polyart and Aro Ave. Rare to see so 4 LFS @ one blk now.


Wa, very good. Must visit those LFS soon. Thanks for the info.  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> XD I think I know about Green Sea. It's big and very oldie LFS opp. Balestier Plaza right? Closed down like around 10-15years ago? Even the famous birds shop closed down too.
> 
> Yeah.. So far blk 284 is the only LFS I visited in bishan. XD Keen to know others LFS in Bishan too.
> 
> 
> BTW, there's 1 more LFS @ Blk 328 Clement which not updated on the map. XD Sorry, I didn't look at the signboard. Total 4 LFS there. Aro Ave & polyard side by side. Then C328 @ further end and the LFS I talking about is at the other end before polyart and Aro Ave. Rare to see so 4 LFS @ one blk now.


The "4th" one at C328 should be Arowana Avenue's second shop. Unless there's a newer one since I visited the block about 1 or 2 moths ago.

Thanks for all the updates. Will update the map ASAP.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## Bern C

> Wa, very good. Must visit those LFS soon. Thanks for the info.


No problem.. XD It's a nice place to visit and can compare price and find some good buy. Bought some livestock from Aro Ave. 





> The "4th" one at C328 should be Arowana Avenue's second shop. Unless there's a newer one since I visited the block about 1 or 2 moths ago.
> 
> Thanks for all the updates. Will update the map ASAP.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


XD I not sure it's new or not as my 1st time there on last Thurs and Fri. Hope someone can check out the signboard.

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> XD I not sure it's new or not as my 1st time there on last Thurs and Fri. Hope someone can check out the signboard.


Ok. If you saw only 4 physical shops, then its Arowana Avenue. Maybe I should list them twice in the map or add a remark about the second shop.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## cumzilla

> The "4th" one at C328 should be Arowana Avenue's second shop. Unless there's a newer one since I visited the block about 1 or 2 moths ago.
> 
> Thanks for all the updates. Will update the map ASAP.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


yes, thats AA's 2nd shop, selling the more exotic species like rays and arrowanas.

Actually, quite disappointed with my trip yesterday. 2 in TPY were closed when i was there, the others are all smallish except for mayb long cheng at amk and striker's at thomson.

Will 'attack' the west side this week.

----------


## Bern C

> yes, thats AA's 2nd shop, selling the more exotic species like rays and arrowanas.
> 
> Actually, quite disappointed with my trip yesterday. 2 in TPY were closed when i was there, the others are all smallish except for mayb long cheng at amk and striker's at thomson.
> 
> Will 'attack' the west side this week.





> Ok. If you saw only 4 physical shops, then its Arowana Avenue. Maybe I should list them twice in the map or add a remark about the second shop.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


XD Oh... didn't know they are the same shop. XD Yeah.. Good idea to indicate 2nd shop

@cumzilla
Yeah... one selling fishes only the other fish + equipment. XD I not sure about stingray but I think I saw snakehead var.
XD I think I will be visiting marine parade LFS next. Long time never been there. Quite a no. of LFS/pets there in the past.

----------


## cumzilla

> XD Oh... didn't know they are the same shop. XD Yeah.. Good idea to indicate 2nd shop
> 
> @cumzilla
> Yeah... one selling fishes only the other fish + equipment. XD I not sure about stingray but I think I saw snakehead var.
> XD I think I will be visiting marine parade LFS next. Long time never been there. Quite a no. of LFS/pets there in the past.


mayb dun have rays, cant remember, cos just walked in and out very quickly  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> Yeah.. So far blk 284 is the only LFS I visited in bishan. XD Keen to know others LFS in Bishan too.
> 
> 
> ...


We have Bishan Aquarium at blk 279... according to their Facebook page. Have they moved to blk 284? Or are there 2 LFS in Bishan?

According to Google:

Hup Sheng Aquarium Flower Shop, 152 Bishan St 11, S570152Bishan Florist Aquarium Centre, 152 Bishan St 11, #01-217, S570152Bishan Pet Junction 503 Bishan Street 11, S570503


Anyone can verify?

----------


## cumzilla

> We have Bishan Aquarium at blk 279... according to their Facebook page. Have they moved to blk 284? Or are there 2 LFS in Bishan?
> 
> According to Google:
> 
> Hup Sheng Aquarium Flower Shop, 152 Bishan St 11, S570152Bishan Florist Aquarium Centre, 152 Bishan St 11, #01-217, S570152Bishan Pet Junction 503 Bishan Street 11, S570503
> 
> 
> Anyone can verify?


the one on google map address is blk 279, dunno why under the detail put 284, shd be 279 cos i rem got singapore pools beside, singapore pools address is 279

----------


## tetrakid

> the one on google map address is blk 279, dunno why under the detail put 284, shd be 279 cos i rem got singapore pools beside, singapore pools address is 279


There is only one LFS at that location. Blk 279 is the correct block. 
But if you go to Blk 284, it is not a problem because the shop is within the same shopping cluster, which are all conveniently linked.
Just walk into the Blk 284 shopping area and look for the LFS, which is near the food centre and NTUC Fairprice. 
Maybe it is listed as Blk 284 because it is prominent from the main road, whereas Blk 279 is harder to find.
bishanaquarium.jpg

----------


## vinz

> the one on google map address is blk 279, dunno why under the detail put 284, shd be 279 cos i rem got singapore pools beside, singapore pools address is 279





> There is only one LFS at that location. Blk 279 is the correct block. 
> But if you go to Blk 284, it is not a problem because the shop is within the same shopping cluster, which are all conveniently linked.
> Just walk into the Blk 284 shopping area and look for the LFS, which is near the food centre and NTUC Fairprice. 
> Maybe it is listed as Blk 284 because it is prominent from the main road, whereas Blk 279 is harder to find.
> bishanaquarium.jpg


Ok, thanks both for replying. I've moved the marker to blk 279, but not familiar with the exact location. Will place it near the NTUC and food centre

----------


## cumzilla

ok, visited few locations last 2 days, some updates to follow...

the LFS at Simon road is now a pizza hut 

SimonRdLFS.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

Leong Heng Aquarium & Trading at 73A Jln Besar is down.

DSC_0049.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

Hobbyist Corner at 114 Bukit Merah View is down

DSC_0048.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

Mego Aquarium at Jln Mas Puteh is down

DSC_0052.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

Labeo Aquarium Co at 164 Tampines St 12 is no LFS, saw only empty fish tanks inside, same for Zen Blue Marine Aquarium Trading at 51 Circuit Road, looks like a provision shop, same for Eng Ban Hock Tropical Fish & Birds at 541 Jurong West Ave 1, seems to be selling joss paper/stick and stuff, and its unit number has changed from the one listed on map. 

DSC_0055.jpg

dunno if admin/mod should remove these shops, personally, i do not consider them as LFSes cos not a single live fish inside...

----------


## cumzilla

Qian Long Aquarium at 249 Jurong St 24, no unit number on map, got FB page with address, pls update

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Qian-...o&tab=overview

----------


## Bern C

> Leong Heng Aquarium & Trading at 73A Jln Besar is down.


Yeah... I went there around March or April... can't find the shop and suspected it got closed down. =(


XD Went to marine parade and realize the only aquarium left is Sam's pet & aquarium. Where are all the aquarium & pet shop I used to see in the past =( or  :Laughing:  did I remember wrongly?

----------


## cumzilla

Blk 505 Jurong West St 52 is market, saw 1 LFS there, auntie told me their unit no is #01-162, shop name is hai quan or chuan (googled found is hai chuan)

Attachment 49770

did not go and look for unit no. #01-147, which is the one listed on map, dunno whether it existed or wrong unit no. or mayb there are 2 LFSes in the market

----------


## tetrakid

> Yeah... I went there around March or April... can't find the shop and suspected it got closed down. =(
> 
> XD Went to marine parade and realize the only aquarium left is Sam's pet & aquarium. Where are all the aquarium & pet shop I used to see in the past =( or  did I remember wrongly?


Yeah Bern,

I once searched up and down for the aquarium at Roxy Katong too. And I remember there was also another one at Tanjong Katong Road opposite the post office.
So sian that many LFS are no more. I always like LFS and bird shops.

By the way, do you know whether Pet Safari at Simei is still there?

----------


## drekfoo

> Yeah Bern,
> 
> I once searched up and down for the aquarium at Roxy Katong too. And I remember there was also another one at Tanjong Katong Road opposite the post office.
> So sian that many LFS are no more. I always like LFS and bird shops.
> 
> By the way, do you know whether Pet Safari at Simei is still there?


At Roxy Square, it's actually Kelson Betta - specializing in Betta - they don't sell very much else there. 

There's one at the basement facing the outdoor area at Katong Shopping Centre - the place where LAN gaming used to be very popular. Now it's full of agencies for domestic workers. The selection at the aquarium here is okay. Usually out of stock for the more popular stuff. If all else fails, at least the food court has decent chicken rice and the czechar place (Miki's) sells some good food.

----------


## Bern C

> Yeah Bern,
> 
> I once searched up and down for the aquarium at Roxy Katong too. And I remember there was also another one at Tanjong Katong Road opposite the post office.
> So sian that many LFS are no more. I always like LFS and bird shops.
> 
> By the way, do you know whether Pet Safari at Simei is still there?


XD I only being to vivo & nex branch. Not sure about Simei. Yeah =( Once flooding the whole neighborhood and vanished one by one. 

Roxy Kelson betta shop kinda hard to find.. Followed my friend there last year but can't find the unit number then asked somebody then realized there's another block/side where need to go up and down some flight of stairs to reach there. Then realized they are not opened yet. @[email protected]

I remember(childhood memory) TPY central blk190 used to have a pet shop beside the ArtnCraft shop.. They used to sell weird weird stuff, like chick & duckling. And... I have memory of them selling miniature pig or piglets. XD Anyone still remember this pet shop?? The Artncraft shop also gone long ago liao.

----------


## vinz

Wow! Thanks for doing the legwork, cumzilla.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## cumzilla

> Wow! Thanks for doing the legwork, cumzilla.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


no problem, i was looking for my fishes at the same time, last time i used to go around neighbourhoods looking for LFSes blindly, at least now have a map that can guide me

----------


## tetrakid

> At Roxy Square, it's actually Kelson Betta - specializing in Betta - they don't sell very much else there. 
> 
> There's one at the basement facing the outdoor area at Katong Shopping Centre - the place where LAN gaming used to be very popular. Now it's full of agencies for domestic workers. The selection at the aquarium here is okay. Usually out of stock for the more popular stuff. If all else fails, at least the food court has decent chicken rice and the czechar place (Miki's) sells some good food.


I did see Kelson Betta at the upstairs shopping mall, but went a few rounds searching for the other aquarium, which I undertsand was supposed to be at the ground or basement level.
Must go to Katong Shopping Center again, thence to Marine Parade. Hopefully to find some outstanding fish.  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

> no problem, i was looking for my fishes at the same time, last time i used to go around neighbourhoods looking for LFSes blindly, at least now have a map that can guide me


Yes. kudos to Aquatic Quotient Forum's Vinz  :Jump for joy: . 
This feature is extremely desirable. Good work, mate.  :Well done:

----------


## cumzilla

Just back from bedok, Han Zi pet shop unit no. is #01-3003, block is correct under detail, but dunno why put as 152 Serangoon North Ave 1 on map

http://services2.hdb.gov.sg/webapp/A...MAIN_TRADE_DES

Best Aquarium at 631 Bedok Reservoir Road is now called 163 Aquarium & Trading

DSC_0056.jpg

Ultra aquarium at the next block is now called Ultraclean, a laundry shop, so another down... :Knockout: 

DSC_0054.jpg

----------


## vinz

> no problem, i was looking for my fishes at the same time, last time i used to go around neighbourhoods looking for LFSes blindly, at least now have a map that can guide me





> Yes. kudos to Aquatic Quotient Forum's Vinz . 
> This feature is extremely desirable. Good work, mate.


Not just me. Quite a few other AQ moderators/members helped to do the first version of it years ago. It kinda got neglected as people come and go. Decided to revive it after someone linked to it in one of the Facebook groups.

----------


## vinz

cumzilla, If you do go down to the Serangoon area, check on D P S Fashion Enterprise. For some reason, it is in AVA's list of rated aquarium shops.

----------


## vinz

While trying to find the name of Hai Chuan Aquarium, came across the website for Hong Tai Aquarium Products which is the manufacturer for RidAll brand. Very old local brand that I remember my father was using in the 70s and 80s.

The website looks very very old, but has a list of LFSes that supposedly sells their products. Probably outdated, but here it is, in case anyone is interested: http://www.hongtai.com.sg/frames/local.html

----------


## cumzilla

Hi vinz, appreciate your latest update of the map. It actually nicer with the fish marker  :Well done:  compared to those different colour markers. But you miss out on removing hougang aquarium and pet centre.




> confirmed closed down already.




Actually visited woodlands, bukit panjang and bukit batok on sunday, but seeing that mayb too many info. for you to update, so have not posted yet. Will do so later tonight.




> cumzilla, If you do go down to the Serangoon area, check on D P S Fashion Enterprise. For some reason, it is in AVA's list of rated aquarium shops.


Used to stay at serangoon and visited before, so can confirm its a LFS share with a clothing store if i am not wrong, but i long time never been there, dunno if still around.

----------


## Bern C

Went to Chinatown Complex, passed by Blk 4 Sago Lane and saw a aquarium & pet shop on 2nd floor. I felt nostalgic and decided to go up to take a look. XD Some vague flashbacks came into my mind and I realized that I had been to this pet shop when I was a kids. Surprised it's still there. A oldie LFS that has some birds and rabbit. 1/2 of the shop is freshwater section while the other 1/2 is marine. I'm amazed by a marine tank as I didn't know marine tank can be as low tech. The setup is so simple, HOF + UGF + lights. Very interesting LFS, Wong Loy Kee Aquarium Store.

----------


## tetrakid

> Went to Chinatown Complex, passed by Blk 4 Sago Lane and saw a aquarium & pet shop on 2nd floor. I felt nostalgic and decided to go up to take a look. XD Some vague flashbacks came into my mind and I realized that I had been to this pet shop when I was a kids. Surprised it's still there. A oldie LFS that has some birds and rabbit. 1/2 of the shop is freshwater section while the other 1/2 is marine. I'm amazed by a marine tank as I didn't know marine tank can be as low tech. The setup is so simple, HOF + UGF + lights. Very interesting LFS, Wong Loy Kee Aquarium Store.





> Went to Chinatown Complex, passed by Blk 4 Sago Lane and saw a aquarium & pet shop on 2nd floor. I felt nostalgic and decided to go up to take a look. XD Some vague flashbacks came into my mind and I realized that I had been to this pet shop when I was a kids. Surprised it's still there. A oldie LFS that has some birds and rabbit. 1/2 of the shop is freshwater section while the other 1/2 is marine. I'm amazed by a marine tank as I didn't know marine tank can be as low tech. The setup is so simple, HOF + UGF + lights. Very interesting LFS, Wong Loy Kee Aquarium Store.


Whenever I go to Chinatown, I will be sure to pop in at this LFS. 
But do note that they open quite late (about 2pm) when I visited, probably because they also close late.
This is a nice LFS. I like the tank in front with many species of Tetras which are mature and big.

This LGS may be a bit hard to find for new hobbyists. If coming via New Bridge Road, just go up the Food Center walk to the far end of it, where you will see the LFS at the next building. If coming via South Bridge Road, it is at the building near to the big Buddhist Temple. As you walk pass the temple, the LFS is in the block on the left of the entrance to the Shopping Centre/Market/Food center.

----------


## tetrakid

> While trying to find the name of Hai Chuan Aquarium, came across the website for Hong Tai Aquarium Products which is the manufacturer for RidAll brand. Very old local brand that I remember my father was using in the 70s and 80s.
> 
> The website looks very very old, but has a list of LFSes that supposedly sells their products. Probably outdated, but here it is, in case anyone is interested: http://www.hongtai.com.sg/frames/local.html


I remember there's an interesting LFS opposite Centrepoint called Sabaab Centre. It was a very long LFS extending deep into an alley (like the old Change Alley).
To this day I have yet to meet anyone who remembers that LFS. Still looking.

Also interesting was the "Macho Ranchus" shop inside Centrepoint.

----------


## vinz

Thanks. Just found out about Wong Loy Kee just last week from an FB group. Added to the map already.

----------


## Bern C

> Whenever I go to Chinatown, I will be sure to pop in at this LFS. 
> But do note that they open quite late (about 2pm) when I visited, probably because they also close late.
> This is a nice LFS. I like the tank in front with many species of Tetras which are mature and big.
> 
> This LGS may be a bit hard to find for new hobbyists. If coming via New Bridge Road, just go up the Food Center walk to the far end of it, where you will see the LFS at the next building. If coming via South Bridge Road, it is at the building near to the big Buddhist Temple. As you walk pass the temple, the LFS is in the block on the left of the entrance to the Shopping Centre/Market/Food center.


o.O 2pm so late.. XD They should open for lunch time crowd also. Yeah... I saw that tank, it stated for display only not for sales. There's quite a numbers of goldfish too.
Yeah.. that block is well hidden behind the Chinatown complex. Must go into the food center then able to see and there's a bridge to crossover.





> Thanks. Just found out about Wong Loy Kee just last week from an FB group. Added to the map already.


=D No problem~ XD It's a hidden gem.. Hard to find such oldie pet shop that has rabbits, birds, marine and freshwater.

----------


## Choon

hi fellow aquarists.. there are 2 two fish shops we can add to this list:
1.) Crystal Palace Aquarium and Trading
Blk 79, Redhill Lane #01-98/99, Singapore (150079)
Mobile 8709 7877 (Ah Heng)
9am to 8pm
In addition to the usual stock, they carry a number of small Arowanas, bigger selection of Bettas than similar shops. They have daphnia which is nice for me  :Smile: 

2.) Hai Jing Aquarium
Blk 13 Haig Road #01-42/43, Singapore (430013)
Mobile 9373 8804
I've only passed by this shop, did not go in to visit.

Both are located in the wet market, traditional aquarium shops I remember as a child  :Smile:

----------


## Ke77eth

sad LFS keep closing down

----------


## tetrakid

> sad LFS keep closing down


Hard to do business with the high rentals plus poor business, especially LFS. Boh hua (not worth).

----------


## Choon

It is probably reflective of the times, culture and economy. No one has time for themselves (or kids, much less pets) for whatever reasons... I've visited LFS overseas and things there are so much more expensive. Appreciate the LFS while they are still around  :Smile:  and I believe, we can support them.
If my LFS (there are 4 that I go to regularly) charges slightly more for an item, I will just support him. Unless buying in bulk, like new setup, then I agree the savings are substantial if we go to a discount store which I did.

----------


## cumzilla

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually visited woodlands, bukit panjang and bukit batok on sunday, but seeing that mayb too many info. for you to update, so have not posted yet. Will do so later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ....


ok time for update, visited Leng Kuan Aquatic and Trading at 548 Woodlands Drive 44 last week, the block is a wet market and #01-50 is the unit number for the whole market, each individual stall are allocated with alphabet, A, B, C, etc..and i was unable to locate it, so maybe already  :Knockout: 

the one i never i visit, but this famous LFS is in woodlands, but is not on the map

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Green...88390454631059

----------


## cumzilla

went over to bukit panjang, just beside teck whye aquarium is an actual LFS called teck woon, while teck whye aquarium is just a bird shop, teck woon unit no. #01-194

DSC_0080.jpg DSC_0081.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

after that, went to bukit batok, the location of Yan Pet & Aquarium on map is an error, there are no block 280+ near west mall, the actual location of bukit batok east ave 3 is towards east side of west mall.

when i reached there, already close shop becos wasted alot of time searching around west mall

----------


## cumzilla

went to yishun yesterday, Chervil Flora & Aquatic Trading at 418 Yishun Ave 11 has become Chervil Flora & *Gifts

DSC_0084.jpg*

----------


## vinz

Thanks. Will update in a few days.

~ Sent via Tapatalk ~

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> after that, went to bukit batok, the location of Yan Pet & Aquarium on map is an error, there are no block 280+ near west mall, the actual location of bukit batok east ave 3 is towards east side of west mall.
> 
> when i reached there, already close shop becos wasted alot of time searching around west mall


Yeah, the location of Yan Pet & Aquarium is actually at Blk 279, Bukit Batok East Ave 4 (forgot the unit number, near the food court). I visited them to buy some stuff recently.

----------


## Bern C

Chance upon a marine LFS at blk 354 clementi ave 2 today. Was at the carpark @ 8.20pm and saw the back gate signboard lights still on and decided to go take a look but it was closed. Just googled for the LFS and found the FB. =_= too bad they closed @ 8pm so missed a chance and not sure when will go there again.

Marine Life Aquarium

I also went to a few LFS @ south-east last week. 鱼中鱼 like forever closed whenever I pass-by and intent to visit last week but still closed. Chan Yong pet & aquarium, typical neighborhood LFS with some live feeds. Aquatic connection Aquarium, sell a variety of shrimps, guppies, tetra etc.. Hai Jing Aquarium located in the market. Lake View Aquarium, typical neighborhood LFS. Betta House Aquarium, mainly betta and a variety of guppies(AFR) and some other fishes.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yeah, the location of Yan Pet & Aquarium is actually at Blk 279, Bukit Batok East Ave 4 (forgot the unit number, near the food court). I visited them to buy some stuff recently.


Sorry, typo... i got the correct address for Yan Pet & Aquarium now:

Block 279, Bukit Batok East Ave 3, #01-335

----------


## FreemanAng

Punggol Aquarium, at Punggol Plaza, level B1

168 Punggol Field, 
B1-09 (Wet Market), 
PUNGGOL PLAZA, 
Singapore 820168.

----------


## tetrakid

Any LFS at Upper Serangoon Road area? eg. at wet market shops, etc.  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> Any LFS at Upper Serangoon Road area? eg. at wet market shops, etc.


Yes. Check the map. The link is in the menu bar at the top of the page.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

> Punggol Aquarium, at Punggol Plaza, level B1
> 
> 168 Punggol Field, 
> B1-09 (Wet Market), 
> PUNGGOL PLAZA, 
> Singapore 820168.


Thanks. Will update soon.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> Yes. Check the map. The link is in the menu bar at the top of the page.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. 
Must go. LFSs make one come alive.  :Smile:

----------


## cumzilla

> Punggol Aquarium, at Punggol Plaza, level B1
> 
> 168 Punggol Field, 
> B1-09 (Wet Market), 
> PUNGGOL PLAZA, 
> Singapore 820168.


stay so near also din know there is one there  :Smile: 

DSC_0093.jpg

----------


## cumzilla

went to check up on this Toa Payoh Aquarium yesterday, then saw another LFS inside the same wet market, unit no. is #01-73

DSC_0108.jpg

----------


## vinz

Yep. Punggol, and both Toa Payoh Aquarium inside already.

Thanks, for keeping us updated.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## cumzilla

> Yep. Punggol, and both Toa Payoh Aquarium inside already.
> 
> Thanks, for keeping us updated.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


Toa Payoh Aquarium is #01-66, the one I just posted is #01-73

----------


## vinz

Both of the them are in the map already.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## cumzilla

> Both of the them are in the map already.
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


oh ya, too close together, tot not on the map  :Opps:

----------


## Choon

Hi Administrator, 
Not sure if this is the correct thread to post this, WuHu is shifting out tomorrow 29th November and will start operation at the new premises at Blk 151A, Bishan St 11 #01-06 S (571151)
How do we update the map?

----------


## vinz

Thank you for informing. We will update the map. Just post the information in this thread, like you did above.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## tetrakid

> went to check up on this Toa Payoh Aquarium yesterday, then saw another LFS inside the same wet market, unit no. is #01-73
> 
> DSC_0108.jpg


Can you tell which block no. the Toa Payout aquariums are in? 
Sorry my mobile is unable to show the map.

----------


## vinz

Block 127

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## tetrakid

> Block 127
> 
> ~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~


Thanks, much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Ang

i saw a new shop coming. the blk besides C328 , next to Singapore pool outlet. i believe open very soon.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, that shop's name is supposedly "LFS Aquarium"... simple yet clever name for a LFS, confirm easy to remember.  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

Yep. Been seeing news about C325 on FB groups. I wonder if the name was also chosen to maximise search results on search engines.

~ Sent via Tapatalk on Android ~

----------


## tetrakid

The new Wuhu Aquarium at Blk 151A Bishan St 11 is nice. Many nice fishes.

It is situated facing the main road at the the outer corner of the market. 

It used to be another aquarium run by a lady, but the new store now is renovated and is run by a friendly and very knowledgeable young uncle. The tanks and fish are healthy and well maintained. Saw many good quality fish there, and some plants too. Nice to see a new LFS being set up.

Will definitely visit it again.

----------


## tetrakid

Yes, the new lfs at C325 (Clementi Block 325) is quite nice.
Passed by it after alighting at Clementi Station on the way to C328.

Many nice fishes, and great rocks and accessories. The young uncle is very helpful, staff is also quite "chio" and polite too.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Clementi will be the future SG fish street... I either get my stuff from Clementi or Seaview.

----------


## cumzilla

> Yes, the new lfs at C325 (Clementi Block 325) is quite nice.
> Passed by it after alighting at Clementi Station on the way to C328.
> 
> Many nice fishes, and great rocks and accessories. The young uncle is very helpful, staff is also quite "chio" and polite too.


passed by there yesterday, tot it was not updated here yet, so decided to take a photo.

DSC_0270.jpg

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Polyart just opened a new LFS branch at Bukit Batok.

Blk 265, Bukit Batok East Ave 4, #01-385, S(650265)

----------


## vinz

Already added. ☺ Striker's updated too.

~ Sent from my Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## vinz

Added already. Just didn't have the unit number. Also updated Striker's new address.

~ Sent from my Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## cumzilla

Spotted 2 LFSes side by side at AMK Ave 4 blk 628 wet market. Probably around for quite some time already, just that not in the map.

DSC_0293.jpg DSC_0294.jpg

Lai Lai Hock Aquarium #01-99

DSC_0295.jpg

Mei Li Jia Aquarium #01-100

DSC_0296.jpg

----------


## tetrakid

Thank you so much! Must go have a look. May find some of my favourite fish there.  :Smile:

----------


## cumzilla

Spotted another 2 smallish LFSes at AMK Ave 1 Blk 341 wet market this morning.

DSC_0316.jpg

Sungei Road Aquarium #01-99

DSC_0315.jpg

'No shop name' aquarium #01-118

DSC_0314.jpg

----------


## vinz

Awesome. Thanks.

~ Sent from my Moto X Style via Tapatalk ~

----------


## chinsm

> Pasir ris
> Hiap Khoon Aquarium Trading(https://plus.google.com/112398607751...ut?gl=sg&hl=en) Oldie LFS manned by 3 uncles in their 60s. Sell 30c 80c $1 $2 $4 guppies and endlers.


Drove past Pasir Ris area last week on a weekday and some of the fish farms/shops are either gone or going soon as heard from a farm that their license is not being renewed. Hiap Khoon's gates were closed and looks like its closed. Another one - Tropical (or Tropicana ?) Fish Farm, one that tried to start a pet jelly fish craze, has also stopped selling fish and saw some movers shifting tanks about.

----------


## vinz

> Spotted another 2 smallish LFSes at AMK Ave 1 Blk 341 wet market this morning.
> 
> Sungei Road Aquarium #01-99
> 
> 'No shop name' aquarium #01-118


Spotted #01-118 on Facebook. It's called "Ang Mo Kio Aquariums".

Both added to the map. Thanks.

----------


## cumzilla

> Spotted #01-118 on Facebook. It's called "Ang Mo Kio Aquariums".
> 
> Both added to the map. Thanks.


wow, the shop looks to be manned by an old man and his lady, din know they so IT savvy.  :Grin:

----------


## cumzilla

took these few weeks back at Blk 115 Bukit Merah View wet market, too bz to upload

DSC_0333.jpg

This one, #01-123, is on the map. There are actually another 2 LFSs behind this, no shop name LFSs. 
Unit nos not very clear from photos, shd be #01-139 and 140 as I now then upload, also forgotten. Need someone to verify if want to update on map.

DSC_0334.jpgDSC_0335.jpgDSC_0336.jpg

----------


## Terence69

Punggol Aquarium seems to have shifted to 10 Sengkang Square #01-70, and has a new name AquaPets Kulture.
https://www.facebook.com/AquaPetzKulture/

----------


## vinz

> took these few weeks back at Blk 115 Bukit Merah View wet market, too bz to upload
> 
> This one, #01-123, is on the map. There are actually another 2 LFSs behind this, no shop name LFSs. 
> Unit nos not very clear from photos, shd be #01-139 and 140 as I now then upload, also forgotten. Need someone to verify if want to update on map.





> Punggol Aquarium seems to have shifted to 10 Sengkang Square #01-70, and has a new name AquaPets Kulture.
> https://www.facebook.com/AquaPetzKulture/


Thank you. Updated.

----------


## tuajia

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87058 :Cool: ]MarineLife Aquarium at Clementi Ave has ceased operations as of end of 2016. The owner has gone into freelance tank customization
[/COLOR]

----------


## vinz

Thanks. Will update.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## cyanto

Tried visiting Sam's Pet and Aquarium in Marine Parade about four-ish months ago and the store was no longer there.

----------


## vinz

> Tried visiting Sam's Pet and Aquarium in Marine Parade about four-ish months ago and the store was no longer there.


Thanks. Will update.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## ruggerking

There is a stall in kovan market. 1 small stall mend by an english speaking uncle. Very popular and has quite a fair bit of regulars in their prime.

----------


## vinz

> There is a stall in kovan market. 1 small stall mend by an english speaking uncle. Very popular and has quite a fair bit of regulars in their prime.


I'll need more info than that. Like shop name, address, etc. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamerxzxz

AquaMart @ 472 Upp Serangoon Rd (534509) closed already - 20/8/2017
Abadi 56 @ 51 Lor 6 Toa Payoh (310051) closed already - 17/8/2017
Ho Cheng Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
Toa Payoh Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
AMB AquaPet Hub @ 10 Sinaran Drive closed - 19/8/2017
A1 Yu Zhong Yu @ 30 Bendemeer Rd closed - 20/8/2017

These shops are closed..

----------


## Dreamerxzxz

yeah i know which one you mean! but he doesnt sell much fish such as guppies or arowana. only those feeder or goldfish! 


> There is a stall in kovan market. 1 small stall mend by an english speaking uncle. Very popular and has quite a fair bit of regulars in their prime.

----------


## vinz

> AquaMart @ 472 Upp Serangoon Rd (534509) closed already - 20/8/2017
> Abadi 56 @ 51 Lor 6 Toa Payoh (310051) closed already - 17/8/2017
> Ho Cheng Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
> Toa Payoh Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
> AMB AquaPet Hub @ 10 Sinaran Drive closed - 19/8/2017
> A1 Yu Zhong Yu @ 30 Bendemeer Rd closed - 20/8/2017
> 
> These shops are closed..


Thanks for the update.

----------


## ryangiggs

Striker's Aquarium closed... another LFS took its place... cannot remember the name...

at the moment mostly louhan and betta

----------


## vinz

> Striker's Aquarium closed... another LFS took its place... cannot remember the name...
> 
> at the moment mostly louhan and betta


Thanks.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

> AquaMart @ 472 Upp Serangoon Rd (534509) closed already - 20/8/2017
> Abadi 56 @ 51 Lor 6 Toa Payoh (310051) closed already - 17/8/2017
> Ho Cheng Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
> Toa Payoh Aquarium @ 127 Lor 1 Toa Payoh closed - 17/8/2017
> AMB AquaPet Hub @ 10 Sinaran Drive closed - 19/8/2017
> A1 Yu Zhong Yu @ 30 Bendemeer Rd closed - 20/8/2017
> 
> These shops are closed..


Why did you report the 3 Toa Payoh Aquariums as closed? When I went by, the shops were closed, but still physically there with no sign of being removed. One of them had a sign saying they were "temporarily closed".

Do you have some information that is not obvious? Thanks.

----------


## wEs

Long Cheng Aquarium

157 Ang Mo Kio Ave 4 #01- 582 Singapore 560157
-closed, no longer have aquarium

----------


## Cire

Aquatic Passion
476 Tampines St.44
#01- 191
Singapore 520476

I believe above shop no longer there.

Went there three weeks ago and managed to find Super Star Aquarium and CRS Haven only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

Wes, Cire,

Thanks. Will update.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## cumzilla

> Long Cheng Aquarium
> 
> 157 Ang Mo Kio Ave 4 #01- 582 Singapore 560157
> -closed, no longer have aquarium


very sad this is gone as well, hard to forget this LFS as it is like entering a Buddhist shrine whenever i went there

----------


## wEs

Glassbox.sg
opened nov2017, right beside the "system & control engineer aquarium"

----------


## Cire

Nanyang Seaview Aquarium moving.

Saw a video on youtube 

Not sure when the new store will be open




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

Thanks. I just updated the map today for Nanyang, Sunpets, AquaOne, Polyart - Sago Lane (another 24/7), Blue Crystal, Pacific Reef, Aquatica Glasselli, Soon Heng (something like that), Serangoon North Rainbow (near the old Rainbow location, but much smaller).

Will add Glassbox tomorrow (I had a feeling I left out something).

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## cumzilla

actually LFS aquarium at clementi ave 2 had already moved as well, to blk 328 beside arowana avenue, can check their fb page for the new address...

----------


## vinz

> actually LFS aquarium at clementi ave 2 had already moved as well, to blk 328 beside arowana avenue, can check their fb page for the new address...


Thanks for that. I thought I had already updated that one.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## cumzilla

> Thanks for that. I thought I had already updated that one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


I clicked on the link to the google map on the 1st page of this thread, not updated.

----------


## tetrakid

> Thanks. I just updated the map today for Nanyang, Sunpets, AquaOne, Polyart - Sago Lane (another 24/7), Blue Crystal, Pacific Reef, Aquatica Glasselli, Soon Heng (something like that), Serangoon North Rainbow (near the old Rainbow location, but much smaller)...


Hi vinz, is there any shop name for the 24/7 LFS in Sago Lane? Thanks.

----------


## vinz

> Hi vinz, is there any shop name for the 24/7 LFS in Sago Lane? Thanks.


PolyArt - Sago Lane. :-D

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> PolyArt - Sago Lane. :-D


Thank you! Definitely worth a visit! ☺

----------


## bryan

Natura Aquatics

2 Jurong Gateway Rd, Singapore 608512

https://www.facebook.com/natura.aqua...uJ38SI3oB0WkHk

Swee Seng at Sunset Way closed.


Next to the seafood resturant.

----------


## bryan

Natura Aquatics

2 Jurong Gateway Rd, Singapore 608512

https://www.facebook.com/natura.aqua...uJ38SI3oB0WkHk

Swee Seng at Sunset Way closed.


Next to the seafood resturant.

----------


## kklim

> Long Cheng Aquarium
> 
> 157 Ang Mo Kio Ave 4 #01- 582 Singapore 560157
> -closed, no longer have aquarium


Reopened liao! Few shops away from previous location. Same block and facing AMK Ave 4.

----------


## Cire

Superstar aquarium & pet center closed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

Thanks.

Heard Wuhu (Ben) in Bishan closed too.

Will update. Soon.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk

----------

